# comfort matic gear box



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

Well it happened 1000 miles on the clock and no gears red light on dash telling me to stop funny as gear box wont select a gear WHY ME.
phoned fiat explained the fault very nice lady a RAC .Then a truck turned up and I was blocking his gate explained the fault ,got in vehicle and WOW the the gears had come back no red light on dash ????.
Booked in to fiat for a check up .The story goes on .


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I doubt if there is a fault. On mine I occasionally receive a message on the screen that the gearbox cannot select a gear but only at times when I have to do a lot of going backwards and forwards while reversing into my drive. After a few seconds of inactivity it always works. Haven't had a red light though.


----------



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

I'me sure its something to do with low voltage on the vehicle battery, mine did this on the morning i was heading off to scotland to see my son. The day before i'de left the ignition on all day by accident and that morning i had to jump start the motorhome, the gearboox warning lights and buzzer were going off for about ten mins until the battery charged up a little!!! Charged the battery up when i got home and its been fine  .......Thinking back i had a BMW a few years ago and the battery was on the blink, leave it for more than a couple of days and it would only just start and the gearbox light would be on the dash telling you to stop and it would go into limp mode untill you had done a few miles then lights out and everything ok again. Put a new battery on, problem went away


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

We had a similar experience. Very cold morning in the alps. Could not select a gear. It was all over the place. Just came right after a couple of minutes and never a problem since in 3 years


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

This actually makes sense. I recall a case of supposed Comfortmatic gearbox failure. Technicians from Fiat went over the vehicle with a tooth comb, the gearbox was replaced as were many of the electrics only to discover that the incorrect battery had been fitted at the factory during the manufacturing process.

That served as a warning to ensure that if ever a new vehicle battery is required to be absolutely sure the correct one is fitted.


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*gearbox update*

Just spoke to the garage the fault is a brake switch ,The switch was telling the gear box I had my foot on the brake so new switch ordered arriving Monday another weekend gone .


----------

